
Titan-X GPUs in the cloud $0.49 / hour for deep learning and other GPU apps - profen
http://www.bitfusion.io/2016/05/03/deep-learning-cloud-nvidia-digits-titan-x-gpus-starting-0-49-per-hour-nimbix/
======
prin
Is this the best titanx option out there?

~~~
profen
Haven't seen any hourly TitanX offering anywhere else so far in the cloud.
This is even cheaper than the K520s on AWS which are like 65 cents per hour I
think.

